# My labeled medicines and Druggists... so far.



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 18, 2019)

All of these labeled medicines were acquired through antique stores through the years. All of these were bought individually for least under 15 dollars each. Some of these I have posted about in other threads, but this is the complete collection of my labeled meds...

This bottle from the 1940s is a label only druggist: John J. Cronin Middletown, Conn. Obviously these type cannot be dug and can usually be obtained through antique stores. Connecticut also does not have many of these newer type labeled druggist bottles out there.



I had obtained several Westerly, R.I. label only druggist bottles. I gave some to Taylor and I kept this one from Barbour's Pharmacy. I love labeled medicine bottles like this because they contain the exact date prescribed on the label. This particular one seems to be from October 10, 1931!


Here is a label only James C. Mara Druggist from Norwich, Conn. It also has a date, December 23, 1933


Here is a Barbour's Pharmacy with the label, cork and contents. It looks like it contains oil of sasssafras. This is also an error bottle! It says Nesterly, R.I. by mistake. This is truly a special bottle!



This is a label only open pontiled W.C. Breckenridge Wholesale Druggists Norwich, Conn. A very nice pickup!


This is a Lanman and Sevin monogram embossed bottle with an ess. Of wintergreen label and stamped cork.



A very nice Tuttle & Wells Pharmacists Fair Haven, Conn. Embossed bottle with cork, contents and label. The label is dated 3-10-78. Doesn't this bottle seem a bit young for that date though?



Embossed and labeled Dr. Wistar's Balsam of Wild Cherry! Another good pickup!


This is one of my favorite medicine bottles I own! This Dr. Mc Vicker's Cough Cure was a patent med sold by Lanman and Sevin of Norwich, Conn. It's label says it will treat everything from Whooping Cough to Asthma! This beautiful aqua bottle as much information on the front and back labels and is embossed on the sides Lanman & Sevin Norwich, CT! I would say these Druggist Patent Medicines are tough to come by.



I hope to gain more of these in the future!

Thanks for reading,
                PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## Eric (Aug 18, 2019)

Very cool.. you need an old doctors bag to display these with... very nice collection you having go there...


----------



## shotdwn (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice collection of labeled bottles. I'll bet you don't add many to your collection very often. Probably pretty hard to come by.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 19, 2019)

That's a nice collection!  Labelled pharmacy bottles are one of my favourite types to collect, each one is usually quite rare and they can be had for such little money.  I'm surprised that you say the labeled screw top bottles are hard to find where you are, they're by far the easiest ones to find for me.  I can only dream of finding pontilled labeled local druggists.  Also in regards to your 1878 bottle, that looks like the right era to me.  Those square druggist bottles tend to be fairly early, I usually associate them with the 1880s.


----------



## yacorie (Aug 21, 2019)

These are great.  Thank you for sharing them.  I came across a box of medicine related bottles and items from Norwich CT.  

The cool thing about it is that it contains lots of full items and medicines that were shipped to s very prominent doctor at the time, Patrick Cassidy.  Many of the bottles are from different pharmacies but some were prescribed by this same doctor.  Most of the bottles are slick with labels and nothing as cool as what you have.

Thanks again for sharing them.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Sep 15, 2019)

All I can add is...WOW!


----------

